# tree falls on truck OPPS



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

laws of gravity


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Did it fall on it's own or was someone trying to cut it down?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

cutting it down


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

AW, another Chevy bites the dust.2funny NANA :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

That's about the only way that a Chevy will bite the dust.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

"Like A Rock" Yeah right... a little tree branch wiped it out..


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

That's what the problem was, that WAS the small tree branch. You should have seen the tree trunk that fell on the Chevy.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Like a sponge....

:furious:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Now, now if that was a Ford it might have only scratched the paint!!! He could have just rolled it into the bed and hauled it away!!! 

Big tree! I wonder what his insurance agent said???? :hand:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I just new there had to be a use for a Chevy......hmmm.....log cradle.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

:furious: :furious: :furious: 
Good one! It is portable, if you pull it with a Ford!


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

He was going to take the Ford, but it wouldn't start as usual.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

That was because the Ford knew it wouldn't be a nice place to be that day!!! Who says vehicles don't have feelings!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

oh, now you've done it, Another Ford Chevy duel!!:duel: :duel:


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

*That was because the Ford knew it wouldn't be a nice place to be that day!!! Who says vehicles don't have feelings!* 

Speaking of feelings, just imagine what the poor sap who owns the truck feels like. Specially, if he is the "genius" who actually was the operator of the saw.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Just having a little fun, and yes stirring the pot!! I really could care less what you drive as long as you are happy!!!!! 

Fords Rule!!! Ha, Ha, Ha!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> * I wonder what his insurance agent said???? :hand: *



not sure what he would say TO the guy.. but you know that he'd be talking ABOUT the guy for a long time...

:furious:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm staying out of this one. All I will say is one more GM in a junkyard isn't gonna make a difference. :furious: Yea, like a rock alright.

Anyway, that'd be enough to ruin your entire day. 

Greg


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

You know, a little bondo and a coat of paint might just be enough to fix it up!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carm _
> *You know, a little bondo and a coat of paint might just be enough to fix it up! *



tell that to the guy sitting in the passenger seat

:furious: :furious:


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *tell that to the guy sitting in the passenger seat
> 
> :furious: :furious: *


thats what he gets for sitting down on the job.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You know the guy is smiling in the picture i think hes happy about it. Cause now he can go buy that Dodge hes been wanting 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44052>


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

*All I will say is one more GM in a junkyard isn't gonna make a difference.* 

It's a Chevy, so the owner just cut the top off and jumped into the driver's seat and drove home to tow his Ford to the dealer for it's daily repairs.

All kidding aside, like someone else here mentioned, I don't care what anyone drives. I owned Fords, Dodges, and Chevy's and all I can say is that the Chevy's never let me down, but all the Ford's I own had to be towed at one time or another. I'm not saying that Chevy is better than Ford, I just had better luck with Chevy's. My brother-in-law, on the other hand, prefers Fords. Though I had to towed his on more than one occasion.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Must of been the gas:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Topdj _
> *laws of gravity  *


Can you spell D-U-M-B A-S-S?


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

That looks familiar! I think that photo was taken during the post Hurricane Juan cleanup in Halifax. He's smiling because the job is nearly done! 

Thought this might be a good place to post some other post hurricane photos. Keep in mind that the sawn off limbs and trunks were sawn off after the trees came down. 

<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan1.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan2.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan3.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan4.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan5.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan6.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan7.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/juan8.jpg>


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Sorry, Screwed up again.

Let's try again.

<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan2.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan3.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan4.jpg>


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

And the final bunch:

<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan5.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan6.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan7.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan8.jpg>
<IMG SRC=http://www.balmoralmotel.ca/350/Juan9.jpg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like the time to paint the bottom of that sail boat while its in dry dock:lmao: But yes thats how it looks after a Hurricanemg:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Fords are not so tuff either. I have a friend who bought a brand new 4 wheel Ford F250 pickup truck fully equipped. He is an avid wood cutter, and this fellow is Mr. Perfectionist himself. He can be counted on doing the job right, well make that most of the time anyhow. He had this truck 2 weeks and we were going to go TDY to another base for a month, and were authorized to use POV's so everyone was going to drive and claim mileage etc for use. I get a phone call the night before we were all supposed to meet up and leave from this fellow wanting to know if he could ride with me. Why I ask him, I thought you were looking forward to taking that new set of wheels on a nice road trip. He him hawed around and never really would answer........and just kept asking can he or can't he ride with me. I say yes, pick him up the next morning, and while waiting for him to get his baggage loaded his wife spilled the beans on why he was needing a ride..............He had been cutting wood, and dropped a nice 20 to 24 inch diam White oak dab smack down the center line of his vehicle. Worst part was when he had to climb up on the truck and stand on that new paint to cut the tree out of the truck, so he could see if he could even managae to drive it out of the woods. Luckily if fell on the tailgate first, as other than hood and air cleaner and some other odds and ends the engine ran sufficient to get him home, even if the roof was caved totally in and he had to ride hanging out the side window(less) door) He just recently bought a new Dodge 4WD diesel and brought a load of wood to my house to use my splitter, and in the process he got stuck up to the axle housings.............I used my Ford 1720 to unstick him. 

I bet thats an awfull feeling making the cut and seeing the tree is not going where you wanted it to go, and your helpless, and can only stand there and watch............and wait until the dust clears


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Jody
Your right, with the money he gets from scraping that Chevy he can get a Dodge and probably a coffee to.!!!!!!!!!!!!:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :canada:

Archie


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

They did that on one of the Tim Taylor shows with his Nomad and a steel beam. Ouch!!!:cheers:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow Jim, thats some serious damage..

I like the saturn, reminds me of the commercial they show with a saturn getting hit with a bat and bending right back into place.. that plyable plastic they use.. 
it does not work so well against a tree though..

:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *wow Jim, thats some serious damage..
> 
> I like the saturn, reminds me of the commercial they show with a saturn getting hit with a bat and bending right back into place.. that plyable plastic they use..
> ...


You shou;d have seen it when they took the tree off, popped right back to normal:lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *You shou;d have seen it when they took the tree off, popped right back to normal:lmao: *


Everything but the glass he had to replace the glass


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *They did that on one of the Tim Taylor shows with his Nomad and a steel beam. Ouch!!!:cheers: *


That's what I was going to bring up while scrolling through this until I got to your post. That was a memorable episode!


----------

